
Business Name Generator - verdverm
https://namelix.com/
======
verdverm
The original Show HN has some explanation on how it works.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16686005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16686005)

------
ithilglin909
Does it filter out existing business names in any way?

~~~
verdverm
I don't think so, it seems to give better results if you select domain
available

